# Angeln in Kanada B.C.



## hechter (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde gern nächstes Jahr August/September nach Kanada fliegen. Ich wollte erst mit dem Wohnmobil Flüsse und Seen rund um Vancouver unsicher machen und dann noch zum Meeresfischen auf Heilbutt und die großen Lachse an die Westküste fliegen.
Kann mir jemand irgendwelche Tipps geben, möchte alles wissen. Zum Beispiel Gewässertipps für das Spinnfischen/Ausrüstung dafür, ein gutes Resssort für das Meeresfischen, welche Lizensen ich zum Süsswasserfischen brauche, etc.
Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus!
Petri Heil!


----------



## hechter (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.*

Hallo,
habe mich mal auf kanadischen Seiten informiert und festgestellt, dass die in B.C. Fischereibestimmungen haben, dass einem das Angeln vergeht! Weiß jemand, ob es in anderen Staaten Kanadas gemäßigtere Vorschriften gibt?
Danke


----------



## Canadian87 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.*

Hallo,

ich lebe in BC. Bei welchen Bestimmungen "vergeht" dir denn das angeln? In D gibt es meiner Ansicht nach tausend mal so viele Bestimmungen und Gesetze wie hier in BC....

Wenn du Fragen hast kann ich dir aber gerne versuchen zu helfen.

Lg, Canadian


----------



## hechter (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.*

Hallo
also ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, der mich auf eine kanadische Seite gebracht hab, die ich leider auf dem anderen PC gespeichert hab....
Also derjenige schrieb, was sich dann auf der Seite bestätigt hat, dass in B.C. an annähernd jedem Gewässer unterschiedliche Bedingungen herschen, ausserdem auch manche Arten geschont sind, was manchmal von Tag zu Tag variiert. Man eigentlich nur mit Einzelhaken angeln könne und und und....
Auf der Seite bin ich leider auch nicht wirklich schlau geworden, weil dort so viel verschiedenes stand, dass ich nix klares heraus gefunden habe... War glaube von irgendeiner kandischen Behörde...
Wie gesagt möchte ich gern im September nach Kanada fliegen und B.C. mit dem Wohnmobil erobern 
Dabei wollte ich auch die Spinn- und Fliegenrute zum Einsatz bringen... Kannst du mir dazu - vor allem rechtliche - Hinweise und Tipps geben?
Ich danke dir schon im Vorraus wie verrückt!!!
MfG Cornelius


----------



## Alabalik (21. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.*

Hallo Hechter
Vielleicht kann Canadian 87 Dir die aktuelle Freshwater Fishing
Regulations Synopsis for B.C. besorgen. Da steht alles drin.
Das Heft gibts in jedem Sport und Outdoorladen. Ab in den Umschlag und Zack in Marienfelde. Es ist tatsächlich so, daß fast alle Fließgewässer unterschiedliche Bestimmungen haben. Wird in der Synopsis aber genauestens beschrieben. Gibt auch
Einzellizenzen zum Beispiel für Weißen Stör. Als ich das letzte
Mal drüben war, Entnahme eines Fisches pro Lizens und Jahr. Aber wie gesagt gut beschrieben und keine Angst vor Einzelhaken, solltest mal Erleben wenn ne 10kg Steelhead 
reinhaut da geht die Post ab. Fürs Lachsfischen am Skeena
konnte ich mich nichtso sehr begeistern, Grundrute mit 200g
Stabblei und SpinOGlo am Seitenarm reinkacheln,dann Bierdosen aufziehen? na, ja. September ist eh bischen spät für King,eher schon für Coho, auch für Steelhead. Ich find Lachsfischen
ist in den Inletts am Pazifik sowieso am besten. Viele Fische
alle blank. Könnt mich immer wieder amüsieren wenn sich in Prospekten von Reiseveranstaltern Leute mit knallbunten 
Fischen posieren. Ein Lachs muß blank sein (Fleischqualität).
Meeresangeln geht von Prince Rupert. Charter immer möglich,
inerster Linie auf Heilbutt. Snapper und Rockfish geht auch.
Nördlich von Fort St. James liegen viele große und kleine Seen,
Flüsse und Bäche in denen Rainbows, Hechte, Lake Trout,
Kokanees, Äschen und richtig fette Rutten zu fangen sind.
Am besten Boot mit Außenborder mit zum Wohnmobil mieten,
Schwimmwesten! 
Wenn Du Forrest Roads Befahren willst bei der Vermietung 
nachfragen ob erlaubt, sonst gibts Ärger.
Zum Befahren der Forstwege gibts extra Richtlinien. 
Zu erfragen in allen Büros der Recreation Officer der
jeweiligen Forstregion, Da gibts auch detaillierte Karten mit 
den Forstwegen. Die Forststraßen können gefährlich sein.
Es sind Abfahrwege der Loggingunternehmen,die aber unter
bestimmten Voraussetzungen von jedermann benutzt werden
können. Ich sag Dir, die Truckdriver heizen wie die Kranken.
Nur auf diesen Wegen kommt Ihr leicht in echte Wildnis.
Hab so mal nen See gefunden, wie im Paradies. Ran ans 
Wasser, 4er aufgetakelt, Wurf-Biss. Jeder Wurf superschöne
wilde Rainbows. Paar zum Abendbrot Klargemacht, das Fleisch
rot wien Feuermelder.
Und Das Wichtigste: Immer an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften
halten, es wird Kontrollert. Und die Kanadier sind in diesen 
Dingen mit Strafen rigoros, kann verdammt Sauteuer werden. 
Bei schweren Verstössen auch sofortige Ausweisung.
da sind die Strafen für Verstöße gegen Fischereigesetze in 
Deutschland lächerlich gegen. 
Alter, Fahr hin. Es ist oberaffeng.....


----------

